# You just might be a little Jealous*



## Lauri (Feb 1, 2012)

You find the strangest stuff at auctions, they also had several cases of these I'll be using with Protein Sub. 
I got 6 _cases_ (24 packages) for $15.00 total. Non waxed food grade paper

















I can only use a few and will share with a few acquaintances that are more on the commercial end. One of those things I have to restrain my self from buying it all. I don't know enough beekeepers to have moved it quickly enough to keep my husband from giving me the evil eye.

Keith Jarrett, I thought of you when I passed this up.


----------



## gww (Feb 14, 2015)

I like good deals if I can find a use for them.
Cheers
gww


----------



## Oldtimer (Jul 4, 2010)

Indeed that is a great score. I would LOVE something like that. In fact I'm going to start a regular scan of our local online auction site just incase something like that comes up.


----------



## Knisely (Oct 26, 2013)

Lauri: I'm happy for you, and I can't imagine anyone on Beesource wouldn't be happy for your getting something as nice as this to help support your queen raising capacity. 

More power to you!


----------



## Lauri (Feb 1, 2012)

Thanks guys  

Man, I just got them home. The little one is really nice, but the big one has me in Awe. I almost feel guilty about keeping it, it is so nice. Super heavy, water jacketed from what I read. They say shipping weight is about 400#. Lots of room inside, spotless stainless interior and shelving. Looks pretty user friendly and not difficult to program. Like new condition, I can't tell that it's ever been used. I'll hang onto it for a while before I decide whether to keep it or sell it. No doubt it would make great trading material...This is something WSU, Universities or an commercial II outfit should be using.









I _love_ the interior clear door.









Cell bar placed for size reference. This will hold a LOT of cells.


----------



## JoshuaW (Feb 2, 2015)

WOW!! Congrats!


----------



## Lauri (Feb 1, 2012)

This one also has the interior glass door for viewing without changing the temp. That is a really nice feature. 

Holds 200 -250+ roller cages on the three shelves


----------



## Son of Pete (Feb 18, 2017)

That's awesome Lauri. Those are beautiful. Even more so when you can get em' on cheap. Congratulations!


----------



## dansar (Jul 25, 2013)

there has been some very good commercial chicken egg incubators for sale recently. Like mini fridge and bigger sizes. not the plastic see through bench top jobs.


----------



## Son of Pete (Feb 18, 2017)

I'm curious, do those of you with incubators that will control CO2 and humidity levels use those functions? If so, where do you set those levels?


----------



## GregB (Dec 26, 2017)

And the price was?


----------



## Lauri (Feb 1, 2012)

Son of Pete said:


> I'm curious, do those of you with incubators that will control CO2 and humidity levels use those functions? If so, where do you set those levels?


That is a good question. With a sealed interior and no circ fan, I will ether have to add ventilation or get a small oxygen tank for the small unit. It will be trial and error at first. 

How much oxygen do cells need? (More than the chamber will hold with occasional opening?)

How would they respond to a slightly higher O level during last stages of development if O is added? I find that idea interesting.

I see these units on ebay if you are looking. 

I may sell the big one to buy a smaller one if anyone is local and interested. It is 11.4 cubic feet in size, a bit large for my use. Weights about 300# though, so no shipping. PM me for price. Pennies on the dollar compared to a new one.


----------

